# Going to SEMA? If so stop by and say hi!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Going to SEMA? If so stop by and say hi!*

If you're going to SEMA this year, please stop by our booth and say hi and be sure to let me know you're a member of the DetailingWorld forum.

If you're not going, my co-worker Yancy will be doing nothing but taking pictures of this event and sharing them in the links below.

No one... and I mean *NO ONE* or *NO COMPANY* gets more pictures of the cars, booths, products and the people than we do!

Be sure to follow these threads to see all the pictures day by day as well as for more SEMA news and information as it becomes available.

*Forum Threads* 

SEMA 2013 - Official Picture/Coverage Information Thread
SEMA 2013 - Official Picture Thread - Day 1
SEMA 2013 - Official Picture Thread - Day 2
SEMA 2013 - Official Picture Thread - Day 3
SEMA 2013 - Official Picture Thread - Day 4
*Social Media Feeds* 

Facebook page
Instagram - will use hashtags #autogeek #semashow


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

im planning on going next year ,not this 

but ill come along and have my pic taken with you

then youll be able to tell people you met steve from wath




please pass this onto wayne c as well please


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I would love to go to this one year, sadly it's just a dream at the moment. Looks like an epic show though.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> im planning on going next year ,not this
> 
> but ill come along and have my pic taken with you
> 
> ...


Whats next years (2014) dates for this as i am in USA for 4 weeks starting sept.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill be there next year  fingers crossed


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

jomo said:


> Whats next years (2014) dates for this as i am in USA for 4 weeks starting sept.


early november



rob_vrs said:


> Ill be there next year  fingers crossed


south yorkshire drinking crew in vegas.......bring it on

its a trade show ,do you realise?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> early november
> 
> south yorkshire drinking crew in vegas.......bring it on
> 
> its a trade show ,do you realise?


Haha Yorkshire abroad , my mate will be coming from rawmarsh, even closer to you


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mike have a great time - Went Last year and it really is a great show- Its Massive !!!!!


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

You will all love Vegas. Full of History and Culture :lol:
Its like Disney land on steroids without doubt the best place i have ever been.
Hopefully be back next year and would love to drop by the Sema show.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Leaving on Sunday!

While it's fun to go to SEMA and work in our booth it's more fun for everyone that goes just to "go" to SEMA.

I think this is my 8th year and counting...


----------

